# Keeping jumpers in an open topped tank



## growingwonders (Feb 12, 2010)

I am set on keeping marbled hatchets in my future 120 gal, Amazon set-up. I want to keep an open aquarium, but understand that these fish are adept at finding the smallest of holes to commit suicide through. I was considering the use of a chrome colored lighting baffle/ egg crate grid, placed on top of the aquarium, to allow air and light access, but keep the leaping fish in. Does anyone think this would cut the light intensity too much, for the live plants, or am I on to something? The other thought was some sort of plastic netting, such as is used to keep birds from eating fruit. I like the idea of the grid, because it can be cut to exactly fit around the filter inputs and is rigid enough to support plants that could be used to grow their roots, down into the water. I also plan to grow and harvest frog bit, for nutrient removal and to discourage jumpers.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

There is a weird technique that could reduce jumpers from committing suicide. Basically it's very simple but unbelievable. You just have to put something to block the 4 corners of your tank (i.e. you may used expired credit cards or any unwanted cards). I didn't believe and laughed about this "stupid" technique until my friend tried and found that it helped. So, I have been attempting it for months too. Scientifically, I don't know why this technique helps. It's rather strange for my brain to digest too.

It's a good idea for you to keep floating plants as you have already planned for it. That will also help a lot. I am keeping jumpers like lemon tetras and swordtails too. I lost more suicidal lemon tetras than sick ones in the past.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

An alternative to a grid is a set of transparent acrylic panels, cut-to-order by

http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/cut_to_size_plastic

Considerations:
* Like a grid, there needs to be a lip or edge to support them
* They flex (or even melt) under hot lights. Use 1/4" or thicker. Smaller isn't rigid enough. NOT recommended for anything except florescent or LED. 
* While transparent, they do collect hard water spots
* I've found narrow strips (3-5" wide) that span the tank front to back most convenient


----------



## growingwonders (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I don't want a solid lit, because I don't want condensation, light reduction, heat build up, and reduced air exchange. I am considering clip on barriers, mesh, or grids, that allow free air flow and as much light penetration as possible.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Anecdotal evidence suggests that you get more jumpers from rimless tanks than typical tanks with plastic rims.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

This may go with the idea of covering the corners. I wonder how euro braced .aquariums measure up to rimless and plastic trimmed.


----------



## Ever Inquisitive (Jul 12, 2011)

If you do end up harvesting that frogbit at some point, I'd love to buy some off you!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Normally I just talk to the fish about the rules of the house. But this needs to be done as soon as you get them because if you don't they make their own rules. Sort of like dogs or children and it is harder to change them then to set them straight from the get go.

Among the usual "no stealing cookies from the jar", "wipe off your feet at the door", "everybody's monthly allowance is $1" I also add "no jumping from the tank". I am yet to hear a complaint about any of my rules so I know it works.

Try it. It works.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

$1 monthly allowance is pretty harsh don't you think? I at least offer $5 per month.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Tell you what, you are so right! $1 didn't work. I have now switched to a combination of vigilance + a butterfly net.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Haha. I'm impressed. And you look so young in that picture. Have you lost weight niko?

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah man, I done lose some weight chasing them jumping fish with that net all over the house and back yard too. All day, all night they keep on jumping. I'm out of ideas. That's why this thread done catch my attention... Hold on.... Another fish looks like about to jump...


Sent from my RM-893_nam_att_206 using Tapatalk


----------

